# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  تبدیل یک برنامه پایتون به فایل نصب (اجرایی)

## peymang

سلام 

من می دونم که پایتون رو می شه روی همه ی سیستم عامل ها اجرا کرد

ولی آیا میشه که مثل برنامه هایی که داخل C#‎ یا ... نوشته می شه به فایل exe یا مثلا فایل قابل نصب در لینوکس در آورد یا حتما باید پایتون رو روی سیستم نصب کنیم و از روی سورس، برنامه اجرا بشه

----------


## n.nowroozi

بله !
میتونی برنامت رو به هر پکیجی که دوست داری تبدیل کنی

----------


## ASedJavad

سلام
پس من هم سوالم رو همین جا بپرسم.
فرض کنیم تبدیلش کردیم به یه فایل اگزه؛
بعد برا اجرا، دوباره به موتور پایتون نیاز داره یا خود برنامه مستقلا ران میشه؟
به عبارت دیگه، میشه با پایتون نرم افزار اوتوران ساخت یا نه؟!

----------


## n.nowroozi

برای اجرا نیازی نیست پایتون روی اون سیستم نصب باشه اگه منظورتون این بود!

----------


## peymang

مرسی آقای نوروزی 

ولی چه طوری ، من داخل اینترنت یه سرچی کردم چند تا برنامه دیدم مثل py2exe و pyinstaller

شما برنامه بهتری رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟ مثلا برنامه ای که از پایتون 3.x هم پشتیبانی کنه چون این دوتا از پایتون 2.x پشتیبانی می کردن

یا دستوری داره؟ ( مثلا دستوری که کتابخانه های پایتون خودشون این کارو انجام بدن یا کتابخانه های دیگه)

اگه بشه در حد یه مثال ساده بزنید مثلا hello world رو تبدیل به .exe کنه خیلی ممنون میشم


و اگه پایتون روی سیستم نصب نباشه چطوری اجرا میشه؟ مگه پایتون مثل جاوا نیست یعنی کدها به بایت کد تبدیل می شن و سپس برای اجرا نیاز به ماشین جاوا دارند؟

----------


## n.nowroozi

این لینک رو بخونید جواب سوالتون رو در مورد پایتون ۳ داده .
در مورد سوال دوم هم توی داکیومنت pyinstaller به این شکل توضیح داده:
No, despite its name (which has more to do with its historical roots),  PyInstaller is used to transform a Python program into a native  executable form which does not require existing Python installations to  run. Building an installer program is totally outside the scope of  PyInstaller.

ولی حالا اینکه چجوری اینکار رو انجام میده متاسفانه من اطلاعی ندارم دوست عزیز.

----------


## pars1376

من این سوال از سر کنجکاوی برام پش اومد ولی
فکر میکنم این لینک ها توضیح خوبی دادن
و البته از پایتون 3 هم پشتیبانی میکنن
آموزش py2exe
http://www.pyinstaller.org/

----------

